# Rush hour Chicago no surge



## Miich (May 11, 2015)

This is becoming unprofitable...


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah, no kidding. I was in the city around 8.30 am and available to do some runs. I opened the app.. No surge.. Log off. Not sitting in traffic for 90 cents a mile and 20 cents a minute.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Miich said:


> This is becoming unprofitable...


Was it ever profitable? It was just a cash advance on the market value of your car unless you had an 8 year old beater owned outright. Nevermind the long-term insurance issues/expenses should a serious accident occur.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Chicago is dead, too, -eh? Washington was dead in Rush Hour this morning. PM Rush was not bad, though.


----------



## Old Man in a Hat (Jul 8, 2015)

Read my lips: UberX is doing just fine as long as the number of available drivers exceeds the number of trips.

If drivers leave in droves, the newbies come on in even bigger droves. The passengers get really quick pickups and are willing to tolerate getting lost and other rookie issues as long as the rates are ridiculously low. Meanwhile Uber counts down to the self-driving car.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Old Man in a Hat said:


> Read my lips: UberX is doing just fine as long as the number of available drivers exceeds the number of trips.
> 
> If drivers leave in droves, the newbies come on in even bigger droves. The passengers get really quick pickups and are willing to tolerate getting lost and other rookie issues as long as the rates are ridiculously low. Meanwhile Uber counts down to the self-driving car.


They will run out of drivers before driverless cars come into the game. Mark my words.


----------



## Old Man in a Hat (Jul 8, 2015)

Oh My said:


> They will run out of drivers before driverless cars come into the game. Mark my words.


But then there's P.T. Barnum: "There's a sucker born every minute ......"


----------



## Old Man in a Hat (Jul 8, 2015)

So just sayin': What if every Tuesday, which is one of the slowest days of the week (even if we concede that they all can be slow with the incredible saturation of cars every day) the overwhelming majority of UberX drivers took a well deserved day off? Yeah, a few creeps would make out like bandits, except of course they'd be chasing long distances to cover a lot of what work there was, and how's that gonna feel when you drive 3 miles to go 6 blocks? Eventually it would be pretty obvious that Tuesday is UberX Bigger Hassle Than Usual Day; not only don't the drivers know where they're going but they're hard to get and the surges are ridiculous. Like I say, a few guys would really get over, maybe, but Uber doesn't want to be known as the 6 day a week operation. Hmmmm....


----------

